
[SF or Anywhere] Venture Hacks is looking for a One (Wo)man Developer Army - nivi
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/hiring-developer
======
nivi
Hiya,

I hope you don't mind if I put this job posting up here. I have seen other
non-YC companies doing it so I thought I would tag along. Please let me know
if it is inappropriate.

\--

ONE (WO)MAN DEVELOPER ARMY

We're looking for a one (wo)man developer army who wants to work with Venture
Hacks to build our next product. It's in a $25 billion market filled with lame
products and unsatisfied customers.

We're also offering a $1000 referral bounty if we hire someone you refer.

ABOUT US

Naval and I have started companies like Epinions and Songbird where we've
raised $100M+ from investors like Sequoia. Read our full bios for the whole
story.

Now, we've gone crazy for helping entrepreneurs build their businesses. You
already know about our first product: Term Sheet Hacks. The hacks will keep
coming--unsolicited reviews from the founders of Flixster and "Hot or Not"
call the hacks "much needed" and "fantastic".

The next Venture Hacks product is going to serve a $25 billion market and make
it even easier for entrepreneurs to raise money. It's going to be a lot of fun
to build it and take over the universe (or something smaller like a galaxy).

ABOUT YOU

Contribution: Build a great user experience and back-end. Social software
experience is a plus. Full-time or consulting works for us. Develop with
whatever tools and language you think are best for the project.

Compensation: Salary is above market and stock is way above market.

Contact: Send links to your best work to nivi@venturehacks.com. Please include
one or two sentences that describe why you have a high level of ability.

Gracias!

~~~
nivi
P.S. This is a founder-level role for the right person.

~~~
akkartik
Hi nivi, this sounds interesting, but can you elaborate a bit on your
development structure? A single-developer place triggers some alarm bells in
my head: <http://eddiesguy.blogspot.com/2007/06/creating-my-own-personal-
hell.html>

I am in the market, but I've spent the last seven years working alone on my
dissertation, and I really want to be part of a 2-3 man team this time around.
I think that is the ideal structure.

~~~
nivi
Hi Kartik,

The ideal person will build the first version of the product. Front-end and
back-end.

I would collaborate with him/her to define what the product looks like but I
won't write any code. I'm strong technically (MIT EECS Ph.D. dropout) but I am
not a developer.

I can do copy writing of course. And work through any admin panels we set up.

